# Iveco 75 E17 Eurocargo Ex Prison transport self built conversion



## FULL TIMER

Hello all, new to the site so thought I would post some pictures of the ex prison transport vehicle that I have not long finished converting.





































vehicle is based on an Iveco 75 E17 Eurocargo and has been re classified as a motorhome by DVLA. After stripping it of the 10 cells and any unwanted electrics etc it took me around 5 months to do the conversion and I have literally made everything except the appliances and the cushions.We have now been living in it for around 3-4 months mainly using CS sites at the moment but hope to get away somewhere asap.
I do actually do this type of work for a living within the family business so if any one self building needs any advice on anything give me a shout.


----------



## ellisboy

Looks an excellent job! Well done Chap :banana:


----------



## Firefox

Great work on the conversion!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

Lovely van <jealous>


----------



## rach82

Wow - what an amazing job you have done!


----------



## Robmac

Superb job!


----------



## AuldTam

What a fantastic conversion...:bow:


----------



## vwalan

hi, truckers rule. ha ha . looks very nice . think i may have seen it somewhere before . 
wish i was that good at the cabinet work . might or should inspire more to go for it. 
reckon you must be extremely proud of her.
the stripes change it completely .love em.


----------



## MikeH

Very nice indeed! Would it be porridge for breakfast though?


----------



## mark61

Fantastic conversion.


----------



## peanutty

OMG...That shower is amazing


----------



## dave docwra

Absolutely Brilliant.

Dave.


----------



## MikeH

For our next wildcamping trip, Full Timer will be picking us all up from home in his new motorhome, giving us a room each and taking us somewhere nice. Please can I have a room with a sea view? Either that or the pent house suite? Thank you


----------



## Sparks

Post deleted


----------



## mariesnowgoose

You can lock me up in this and chuck away the key any day


----------



## FULL TIMER

Thanks for all the comments folks, rach your neck of the woods could be our next trip as I have family in Burnley that are due a visit, Alan you have seen it before either on 365 or fun in fact I think you were probably one of the first to see it, have been messing with the stripes for a while now, did have "GOING STRAIGHT" plastered on the side aswell at one point but have since removed it and the top set of stripes, think it looks better now but havn't updated my pictures yet.


----------



## Boots

Nice job.

Boots


----------



## vwalan

i know hee hee .but it does look good . hope it does give others encouragement . 
hardest bit is ripping out the cells .still got doors etc left here from the last ones done here. could join them all together and make a strong shed. 
had a look at a few iveco daily,s the other day . a chap bought 6 a while ago only in next village . bit smaller but still ideal. have fun . catch you somewhere. alan.


----------



## herbenny

Great Job ...well done


----------



## Esteban

*5 months!!!*

Strewth - now I feel inadequate about my lack of joinery skills as well as build time! 
Seriously - an amazing looking conversion - well done and I'll keep my eyes peeled for you as it's so distinctive!


----------



## n brown

nice job,looks very different from last time i was in it!


----------



## chuckles

wow very impressive. looks fab.


----------



## JIsaac

Wow, lovely job you've done there, how do you get on with camping/caravan sites? have you ever had problems being allowed on?


----------



## Deleted member 24143

That is an impressive conversion. if G4 offered such luxurious transport i might consider becoming a criminal.


----------



## FULL TIMER

Thanks again for the comments everyone, as for being allowed on campsites, no problems so far but I have only used CL / CS type sites.


----------



## coolasluck

What an absolute load of crap fulltimer ,who the hell would want to fulltime in one of those vehicles:idea-007:


----------



## vwalan

hi coola thats not very nice . i was thinking of letting him have a membership to bad karma conversions. i think its brill. fits in nice . cant beat ex prison trucks or grave diggers tippers made into artics . lots of character. ha ha .


----------



## coolasluck

He knows i love em really lol after all i nearly went down that road now as for those caravans called arctics well thats another matter


----------



## FULL TIMER

coolasluck said:


> What an absolute load of crap fulltimer ,who the hell would want to fulltime in one of those vehicles:idea-007:



no idea bud,


----------



## John Carroll

*great*



FULL TIMER said:


> Hello all, new to the site so thought I would post some pictures of the ex prison transport vehicle that I have not long finished converting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vehicle is based on an Iveco 75 E17 Eurocargo and has been re classified as a motorhome by DVLA. After stripping it of the 10 cells and any unwanted electrics etc it took me around 5 months to do the conversion and I have literally made everything except the appliances and the cushions.We have now been living in it for around 3-4 months mainly using CS sites at the moment but hope to get away somewhere asap.
> I do actually do this type of work for a living within the family business so if any one self building needs any advice on anything give me a shout.



wow thats great that, im lost for words.just brill.


----------



## SpinneyWitch

Lovely conversion.  Writing this sitting in a 913 Ford Iveco Ex-Prison Truck.

Will sort out some photos at some point.


----------



## phillybarbour

Only just had a look but what a brill job.


----------



## vronpullover

very nice...and you done it in such a short time ..well done...we have an iveco high top ..its been chalaging ill say we brought a lovely caravan and have been converting it over...we need two back windows for the back doors any idears....20"/26"....


----------



## FULL TIMER

Hello there and thanks, as for windows depends what sort you want or need, I think we get ours  from autoglass some need fitting in rubber others are bonded  but I'll check with my brother in the morning, as for the type with aluminium frames like I have used they came from Leisure Vehicle Windows and they will make to custom sizes as well ,


----------



## n brown

proper job! like the self portrait in the bathroom!


----------



## Bigpeetee

Out of curiosity, how many gallons to the mile does something like this drink??

Love the comfort.


----------



## FULL TIMER

Havn't been far with it yet since finishing the build  but the chap who delivered the truck from Staffordshire said it did around 20 mpg. Here's hoping.


----------



## Dove30

*Nice truck*

I too have converted a iveco 75e15 into a motorhome ,you say you have had it classed as a motorhome,does your road tax £165 per year stay the same,or does it go up?was thinking about reclassing mine as to get an mot easier (same as a car I believe) instead of having to go to Vosa £90 for mot £40 for a retest.was it simple enough to get it reclassed thanks


----------



## Deleted member 19733

What a great job, absolutely Bucking Frilliant!!!!

:nicethread:    :camper:    :have fun:    :cheers:


----------



## FULL TIMER

Dove30 said:


> I too have converted a iveco 75e15 into a motorhome ,you say you have had it classed as a motorhome,does your road tax £165 per year stay the same,or does it go up?was thinking about reclassing mine as to get an mot easier (same as a car I believe) instead of having to go to Vosa £90 for mot £40 for a retest.was it simple enough to get it reclassed thanks



Hello there, Yes the tax stays the same as the taxation class is still PHGV, it is only the body type that gets changed to motor caravan, Mot is class 4 same as a car although you still need to find a testing station that can fit the vehicle in etc, I think the fee was £55. 

Getting the vehicle changed to motor caravan was pretty easy for me, others have had problems since the DVLA now insist that the vehicle is immediately recognisable as a motor caravan by a member of the public as well as meeting the internal requirements there is a section about this on their website for guidance, I took pictures showing both the interior /exterior and visited the local DVLA office and the lady in there filled in the forms photocopied the pictures and sent everything off for me, new logbook arrived about a fortnight later, It might have been easier for me because it wasn't classed as a self build as I built it and bought everything through our family business, ( Huntsman Conversions)


----------



## gordon

nice job there mate i have converted a 715 3 years ago and love all the room i get an average mpg of 23 and when loaded with full tanks we weigh in at 6.6 ton. i'd put some pics on if i new how lol.


----------



## bru

spot on m8


----------



## FULL TIMER

gordon said:


> nice job there mate i have converted a 715 3 years ago and love all the room i get an average mpg of 23 and when loaded with full tanks we weigh in at 6.6 ton. i'd put some pics on if i new how lol.



thanks Gordon and bru, as for pictures I normally upload pictures to photobucket and re size image to just under 600 x 600, and replace the original image, when making a post on here or other forums I just copy the pictures image code on PB and paste into the text box that I am posting. image then shows up in post rather than leaving links. There are probably easier ways but this has always worked for me


----------



## Dove30

*Truck*

Did you have to take it to dvla to be inspected?or was photos enough for them,mine is currently out of mot,and would rather get the class changed before re moting it,what form etc have to be completed thanks


----------



## FULL TIMER

I just took photo's into the office here in Norwich, as far as I can remember she just filled in the log book for change of body type and sent it off with photo copies of the pictures to Swansea, I think you can just send off the pictures with a covering letter and the completed logbook etc to Swansea. It should be straight forward as long as everything meets their requirements re the interior and now the exterior looking like a motorhome.


----------



## fairytooth

Absolutely fantastic FullTimer.  Have you thought of changing your name to 'Lifer' ?


----------



## Tco

FULL TIMER said:


> the chap who delivered the truck from Staffordshire said it did around 20 mpg. Here's hoping.



That seems about right I used to drive one of these trucks for a living, providing you don't thrash it about you should get 20mpg.


----------



## dappa247

*conversion*

Hey Gordon,

hello Gordon, my name is Delroy and i am very interested in doing them thing you have done, well try to lol, you have done a very impressive job, its ben an idea of mine for some time, i have no experience of this sort of thing. i would like to know what kind of licence you need to drive your campervan, and what are the cosy involved.

Thanks

Delroy


----------



## Deleted member 69467

*Nice build sir!*

Very good workmanship


----------



## The laird

Well done ,cracking job and I hope you are very proud of your workmanship


----------



## trevskoda

After seeing you job compared to my we iveco ex lib bus im going to through my tools away and sine into old folks home,100% top job and my hat is now of to you,health to wear.:bow:


----------



## Wully

has Anybody noticed this is nine years old I’ve read the whole thread thinking it was today and liked reading the posts of old members and there’s a few still kicking around. Still a nice build.


----------



## Deleted member 69467

*Yeah..*



Looser cruiser said:


> has Anybody noticed this is nine years old I’ve read the whole thread thinking it was today and liked reading the posts of old members and there’s a few still kicking around. Still a nice build.



Yeah I did notice that, the OP on another thread has this iveco and I checked out his show us your van posts, and thought it was nice so I said so, I think he’s still got it.


----------



## runnach

In my humble opinion full timers self conversin is the best I have seen by a country mile it shames many a coachbuilt

Channa


----------



## FULL TIMER

Hi all, just noticed this thread been brought up again so thanks for the latest comments, can't believe how long ago I built this and yes we are still living in it ,unlike the caravan etc we had before this one hasn't fallen to pieces yet and will hopefully be ok for a few years yet.


----------



## The laird

FULL TIMER said:


> Hi all, just noticed this thread been brought up again so thanks for the latest comments, can't believe how long ago I built this and yes we are still living in it ,unlike the caravan etc we had before this one hasn't fallen to pieces yet and will hopefully be ok for a few years yet.



How about some up to date pics ,now that would be very interesting imho


----------



## FULL TIMER

to be honest nothing has changed apart from me cutting a bit of carpet in recently instead of having a few mats laid down. outside is also the same except as mentioned earlier in the post I removed the top set of stripes I suppose it could do with a bit of a tidy up here and there on the paintwork but just never seem to have time to get on with it.


----------

